# diy car aquarium



## rpmsongs (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.coolpicturegallery.net/2010/03/car-turned-into-fish-tank-aquarium.html
I'm going to do this with my 85 pontiac grand safari.


----------



## HX67 (Sep 24, 2009)

Why?


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

That's bizarre. To think that someone spent money for the car, had it painted then turned it into an aquarium.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

not only that but the interior was left in the vehicle, I dont think anyone realized the amount of chemicals the fabric and plastic in vehicle has. 

Thats just plain wrong. and look at all the change on the seat.


----------



## Andy Ritter (Nov 26, 2008)

There are quite a few obvious reasons why it doesn't make any sense to try and convert a used automobile into a home for fish. I have made my living working on vehicles, and I can tell you with a lot of confidence that the biggest obstacle is going to be sealing it up so it won't leak. Everywhere that a wiring harness, fluid line, cable, linkage, etc that passes through the body will have to be sealed, most likely by removing the item that is going through the sheet metal and then coming up with some type of patch. All of the doors have drains in the bottom of them for rain water to escape. Plus the body has vents for excess air pressure to escape that will have to be sealed. 

But then comes the question of where would you put it? If you leave it outdoors, how do you plan to keep the fish from cooking in the summer and freezing in the winter? Definitely doesn't make any sense to me.

Of course, I'm not about to tell anyone what they can or can't do, so knock yourself out trying. Be sure and post pictures once it is done.

Andy


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

/\----------X2. got in to cars when I was younger... I could understand building a fish tank stand, and putting a tank on it, then shaping foam,metal,etc around the stand to make it look like fish where in a car... this reminds me of the ipod/ifish phone not sure what it was called... apple made a fish tank, where the bottom was a stand with a build in speakers where you could plug in a mp3 player.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 11, 2009)

That is ignorant....


----------



## rpmsongs (Aug 22, 2010)

humor, try it. It's fun


----------



## alan j t (Oct 22, 2008)

they could at least add some gravel to it.


----------



## Pickled_Herring (Jul 22, 2010)

They could have done this much easier. They could have driven the car into a lake.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

I don't know why you'd do this to your own car.

It looks like a much more fun thing to do with someone else's car...

with feeder goldfish.


----------



## GimmeGills (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice one Pickled Herring!


----------



## ata326 (Jun 30, 2010)

Pickled_Herring said:


> They could have done this much easier. They could have driven the car into a lake.


artyman: :mrgreen:


----------



## FBG (Jan 2, 2006)

Pickled_Herring said:


> They could have done this much easier. They could have driven the car into a lake.


I agree...


----------



## Najoh (Oct 16, 2010)

I saw that car last time i went there, it's in Bangkok in Paragon Aquarium.


----------



## SafaditM3 (Nov 3, 2010)

hhmm -_-


----------

